# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuần 3 tháng 05/2013 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Ưu đãi mới tuần này dành cho gia đình và các bé nhân ngày Quốc Tế Thiếu Nhi tại các khách sạn và resort ở Long Hải, Phan Thiết, Đà Lạt. Điểm đến mới tuần này là quần đảo Nam Du tại Kiên Giang. Hành trình tour đến Sapa - Hạ Long, Buôn Đôn và tour thú vị mới đến Langkawi - Penang - Taiping - Kuala lumpur, Disneyland Hongkong. Nào mình cùng đi chơi nhé!


*TRONG NƯỚC*


*ƯU ĐÃI NGÀY QUỐC TẾ THIẾU NHI TẠI MŨI NÉ BAY RESORT*

Giá: 5.400.000 VND/ 02 đêm.

* Bao gồm:

02 đêm tại phòng Family (2 người lớn, 2 trẻ em dưới 12 tuổi – không phụ thu)01 bữa tối set menu cho bố mẹ, trẻ em miễn phí (tối đa 2 bé dưới 12 tuổi)Nếu lưu trú đêm thứ 3, giảm 50% giá phòng căn cứ vào giá niêm yết.01 tour tham quan đồi cát ngắm bình minh (theo lịch trình shuttle bus)Trà, café, bánh ngọt tại vườn tiểu cảnh từ 15 - 17h mỗi ngàyMiễn phí giặt ủi 1 bộ/ngày bao gồm cả đêm thứ 3 (nếu có)Miễn phí xe bus đưa đón từ thành phố Phan Thiết đến resort (theo lịch của resortGiỏ đồ ăn nhẹ cho 3 người (picnic basket) mỗi ngàyGiảm 10% dịch vụ ăn uống tại nhà hàng Hoa Sứ và nhà hàng BiểnMiễn phí dịch vụ thuê xe đạp.

Điều kiện:
Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 01/06/2013.

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*GÓI ƯU ĐÃI CỦA BANYAN TREE LĂNG CÔ HUẾ*

Phòng Lagoon Pool Villa: 5.145.000 VND++/ đêmPhòng Beach Pool Villa: 6.615.000 VND++/ đêm.

* Bao gồm:
01 đêm nghỉ ở resort, và ăn sáng tại nhà hàng The Water Court.Ăn tối set menu tại nhà hàng The Water Court của ResortMiễn phí đón và tiễn tại sân bay quốc tế Đà NẵngThuế và phí dịch vụ.

Điều kiện:
Chỉ áp dụng cho khách Việt Nam hoặc người nước ngoài làm việc và sinh sống tại Việt NamỞ tối thiểu 2 đêmChương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 30/06/2013

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*TRỌN GÓI NGHỈ DƯỠNG TẠI PHÚ QUỐC*

Giá: 3.096.000 VND/ 02 người

* Bao gồm:
01 đêm phòng Panorama Garden View, và bữa ăn sáng tự chọn.01 bữa ăn trưa và 01 bữa ăn tối với thực đơn tự chọn (món Việt hoặc món u).Bác sĩ theo yêu cầu, xe đưa/ đón sân bay, trái cây ngày đầu tiên.Thuế và phí phục vụ.

* Điều kiện:
Chương trình được áp dụng từ ngày 01/05/2013 - 31/07/2013.

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*VUI HÈ TẠI EDENSEE LAKE RESORT ĐÀ LẠT*

Giá: 3,800,000++ VND / 02 khách

* Bao gồm:

02 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Mimosa Superior, với ăn sáng.Nước giải khát chào đón tại Tiền Sảnh, và trái cây tươi trong phòng.Buổi ăn tối lãng mạn tại nhà hàng VIP mỗi ngàyGiảm 30% khi sử dụng các dịch vụ Spa và sử dụng miễn phí các dịch vụ giải trí.Đón tiễn sân bay, và xe đưa đón ra trung tâm thành phố.

* Điều kiện:
Giá trên chưa bao gồm thuế và phí phục vụ.Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 30/06/2013.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*QUẦN ĐẢO NAM DU, KIÊN GIANG - NGHE TIẾNG BIỂN GỌI*

Rời xa cái nóng nực, oi bức của Sài Gòn, tuần này Alehap sẽ đưa các bạn đến với một điểm du lịch ở Việt Nam mình đó là: Quần đảo Nam Du (Kiên Giang). Ấn tượng đầu tiên khi đặt chân đến đây là cảm giác ngỡ ngàng trước vẻ đẹp hoang sơ, hùng vĩ của một cụm đảo xanh rì giữa trùng khơi sóng gió. Tại Nam Du, bạn có thể hòa nhịp cùng tiếng sóng vỗ, đắm mình trong làn nước mát lạnh với những bãi đá dài tại Bãi Tranh, hay đến “thiên đường” Kim Mến lắng nghe những rặng dừa khẽ nghiêng mình chiếu bóng xuống bãi biển hoang sơ, nước trong vắt và cát trắng mịn, hoặc đến với Hòn Lớn và Hòn Mấu để thử một ngày làm ngư dân và cắm trại qua đêm ngay trên bãi biển. 

Còn những bạn muốn làm “Robinson” có thể ghé những đảo Hòn Nồm, Hòn Dầu, hòn Đụng bởi những nơi đây là những hoang đảo. Nếu đã thỏa thích với nắng vàng, biển xanh bạn có thể men theo bãi đá để chinh phục mỏm đá hình đầu rồng...Thật là thú vị nếu hè này được đến Nam Du đúng không các bạn? ^^ 

Lưu trú: tại nhà dân 

Bạn có thể thuê trọ tại đảo Hòn Ngang hoặc Hòn Lớn với chi phí rất rẻ, thích hợp cho những bạn đi du lịch bụi. Phòng ốc ở đây không có nhiều tiện nghi như các khu vực khác, nhưng người dân trên đảo rất thật thà, chu đáo và nhiệt tình làm hướng dẫn viên cho bạn.

----------

